# الفيتامينات و المعادن



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*الفيتامينات و المعادن*
*Vitamins & Minerals *









​*الفيتامينات مواد يحتاج إليها جسدك لكنه لا يستطيع أن يصنعها . وهي تسهل قيام التفاعلات الكيميائية داخل خلايا الجسم وتساعدك على معالجة الطعام الذي تأكله والاستفادة منه .*

*ولكل فيتامين دور محدد وينظم عملية مختلفة عن زميله ، وهناك 13 فيتاميناً أساسياً تنقسم إلى فئتين هما : القابلة للذوبان في الدهون ، والقابلة للذوبان في الماء .*

*وأفضل السبل نحو الحصول على الفيتامين الذي تحتاجه أن تتناول أطعمة شديدة التنوع من الاغذية الطبيعية ، الخضراوات ، الفاكهة ، والحبوب الكاملة . *

*ورغم أن المكملات من الفيتامينات مفيدة لبعض الناس ، فإن أغلب خبراء التغذية يوصون بتناول الاغذية الصحية باعتبارها المصدر الرئيسي للفيتامينات والمعادن .*

*وهناك دلائل قوية على أن من يتناولون بكميات كبيرة أطعمة غنية بالفيتامينات يكونون أكثر صحة من أولئك الذي لا يحذون حذوهم .*

*ولا يوجد برهان مطلق على أن مثل هذا الغذاء هو المسبب لصحة أفضل ، لكنه من المحتمل جداً . *
*زد من قدر ما تتناوله من الفيتامينات بزيادة قدر الاطعمة الغنية بها التي تتناولها كل يوم .*

*المعادن تساعدك في تنظيم توازن السوائل ، وانقباض العضلات ، والإشارات العصبية ، وهي ضرورية للنمو الصحي للعظام والأسنان .*

*وهناك على الأقل 20 نوعاً من المعادن توجد داخل الوجبة المتوازنة تشمل الكالسيوم ، المغنسيوم ، الصوديوم ، الحديد ، البوتاسيوم ، والفوسفور .*

*المعادن الرئيسية مثل الكالسيوم يحتاجها الجسم بناء العظم في سن الطفولة وهي تبطئ من معدل فقدان العظام بعد سن البلوغ حتى تمنع حدوث ما يعرف بهشاشة العظام وهو حالة تصاب فيها العظام بالترقق فتصبح سهلة الكسر .*

*ومثل الفيتامينات ، فإن أفضل السبل نحو الحصول على المعادن التي تحتاج إليها لصحة مثلى أن تتناول طعاماً متوازناً غنياً بالفواكه والخضراوات والحبوب الكاملة .*

*وينبغي على النساء اللاتي معرضات على وجه الخصوص لهشاشة العظام ، أن يتناولن ما يكفيهن من الأطعمة الغنية بالكالسيوم حتى يحصلن على ما يتراوح بين 1000 إلى 1500 مجم من الكالسيوم كل يوم ، ويوصى بتناول مكملات من عنصر الكالسيوم إذا لم تحصل على كفايتك من وجبتك الغذائية . *



*



*

*المكملات الغذائية*

*ظهرت أدلة كثيرة على أنه من المفيد لك أن تأكل أطعمة غنية بالفيتامينات . والسؤال هو هل من المفيد لك أيضاً أن تتناول نفس هذه الفيتامينات والمعادن على شكل حبوب أو شراب ؟*

*لسنوات عديدة آمن الأطباء أن الغالبية العظمى من مواطني الأمم المتقدمة يحصلون على كفايتهم من الفيتامينات والمعادن من الطعام الذي يتناولونه، وأنه بالتالي ليس لتناول المكملات سوى قيمة محدودة .*

*غير أنه في السنوات الأخيرة ، اكتشف أن التعريف التقليدي للحد الأدنى من الاحتياجات اليومية من بعض الفيتامينات ربما كان شديد التدني . ومن أبرز الأمثلة على ذلك حمض الفوليك . فمن المعروف الآن أن الكميات من هذا الفيتامين والتي كان يوصى بتناولها حتى سنوات قليلة مضت كالسبعينيات كانت متدنية للغاية . وبخاصة لدى النساء في سن الحمل والولادة ، تحتاج المرأة إلى حمض فوليك أكثر بكثير حتى يقل لديها خطر الإصابة بعيوب في الأنبوب العصبي .*

*هناك كذلك أدلة متزايدة تشير إلى أن الجرعات الأعلى من حمض الفوليك التي يوصى بتناولها في الوقت الحاضر قد تساعد على الإقلال من خطر الإصابة بأمراض الشرايين التاجية وبعض أنواع السرطان .*

*والتوصيات العامة يمكن تقديمها على الرغم من أن هناك كثيراً من البحوث في الطريق وقد يتغير الوضع مستقبلاً . ولما كانت أغلب تلك التوصيات مثار جدل ، أو قد لا تنطبق على حالتك ، فعليك بسؤال الطبيب حول تناول المكملات الغذائية .*

*الرضع*

*- إذا كنت ترضعين طفلك رضاعة طبيعية ، فإنه قد يستفيد من المكملات من فيتامين "د"*
*- إذا كان طفلك قد تجاوز سن 6 شهور ويتغذى بشكل أساسي على الألبان الصناعية أو السوائل جاهزة الصنع التي تحضر بإضافة ماء مقطر أو معدني ( ليس مضافاً إليه الفلور ، مثل ماء الصنبور في أغلب البلدان ) ، فإنه قد يحتاج كذلك إلى مكمل من عنصر الفلور*
*- إذا كان سن طفلك بين ستة شهور وعام أو يرضع بالقنينة ( البزازة ) ، فإنه يوصى أحياناً بإعطائه مكملات من عنصر الحديد .*

*الفيتامينات و النساء في سن الحيض :*

*إذا كنت في سن الحيض ، فأنت تفقدين قدراً كبيراً من الحديد مع دم الحيض . وتناول أطعمة غنية بالحديد هو أفضل السبل لتعويض الحديد المفقود .*
*فإذا أظهرت التحاليل أن الحديد لديك منخفض برغم إضافة المزيد من الحديد إلى غذائك ، فإن مكملات الحديد الغذائية قد تكون مفيدة . وحبوب الحديد التي توصف في التذاكر الطبية أقوى من مكملات الحديد التي تشترى دون الحاجة لتذكرة الطبيب . فاستشيري الطبيب في هذا .*

*النساء الحوامل أو اللاتي يحاولن الانجاب*

*- نحن نوصي بشدة بأن تناول جميع النساء في سن الانجاب ما لا يقل عن 400 ميكروجرام يومياً من حمض الفوليك ، فهذا من شأنه أن يقلل بدرجة كبيرة من فرصة حدوث تشوهات المواليد ، ويمكنك الحصول على حمض الفوليك الذي تحتاجينه من وجبات الحبوب المضاف إليها حمض الفوليك أو من مكملات حمض الفوليك .*
*- أنت في حاجة لمزيد من الحديد الاضافي ( 15- 30 مجم/يوم ) والكالسيوم الاضافي ( 1200 مجم/يوم ) إذا كنت حاملاً في الوقت الحالي أو على وشك الحمل*

*النساء اللاتي يرضعن رضاعة طبيعية*

*أنت بحاجة إلى كالسيوم اضافي ( 1200 مجم /يوم ) إذا كنت ترضعين من الثدي ، وكثير من الاطباء يوصون أيضاً بتناول فيتامينات متعددة .*

*النساء في سن انقطاع الحيض*

*انت بحاجة لمزيد من الكالسيوم ( 1500 مجم / يوم إذا لم تكوني تحت علاج الهرمونات التعويضي و 1000 مجم / يوم إذا كنت تتناولين هذا العلاج ) وذلك بهدف الابطاء من معدل فقدان العظام نتيجة لهشاشة العظام ، كما يوصي العديد من الاطباء أيضاً بتناول فيتامينات متعددة لضمان حصولك على ما يكفي من فيتامين د كذلك .*

*بعض النباتيين *

*إذا لم تكن تتناول اللحوم مطلقاً ، ولا الألبان ومنتجاتها ولا المنتجات الحيوانية عموماً ، فأنت بحاجة لمزيد من الكالسيوم والحديد والزنك وفيتامين ب12 وفيتامين د*



*



*

*عامة الناس من البالغين*

*- بالنسبة لمن لا يتناولون كميات كافية من الخضراوات والفاكهة ، والتي تعد من افضل المصادر لأغلب الفيتامينات ، قد تكون حبة الفيتامينات المتعددة العادية رخيصة الثمن مفيدة ولن تسبب مشاكل*
*- للناس أصحاب التاريخ العائلي ( آباء أو أبناء ) من الإصابة بأمراض الشرايين التاجية في سن صغيرة ( الرجال تحت سن الخمسين ، والنساء تحت سن الستين ) ، قد يعمل التناول المنتظم لحمض الفوليك ( 400 ميكروجرام /يوم ) وربما فيتامين ب6 ( 100 مجم ) وفيتامين ب12 ( 100 مجم ) على الوقاية من مرض القلب . وهذا أمر لم يثبت بعد ، لكن هناك دلائل غير مباشرة جعلت الاطباء يوصون به ، وبهذه الجرعات لا تكون الفيتامينات ضارة بالصحة*
*- المكملات اليومية من فيتامين ج ( 500 مجم ) وفيتامين هـ ( 400 وحدة دولية ) قد يكون لها بعض الأثر الوقائي ضد تصلب الشرايين وبعض أنواع السرطان . هذا أمر لم يثبت بعد غير أن الدلائل غير المباشرة جعلت الأطباء يوصون به ، وبهذه الجرعات من الفيتامينات لا يحدث ضرر للصحة*
*- الانتظام في تناول أكثر من 20 الف وحدة دولية / يومياً من فيتامين أ أو أكثر من 5000 وحدة دولية / يومياً من فيتامين د قد يكون ساماً ويجب تجنبه*

*من تجاوزوا سن الستين*

*- قد تستفيد من تناول الفيتامينات المتعددة يومياً حتى تضمن الحصول على ما يكفيك من منها غذائياً . وكثير من المسنين يستهلكون وجبات فقيرة في عناصرها الغذائية . علاوة على ذلك ، يؤمن بعض خبراء التغذية بأن قدرة الجسم على امتصاص بعض العناصر الغذائية تقل مع التقدم في العمر*
*- بالنسبة لمن تجاوزوا سن الخمسين ممن لا يتعرضون للشمس بصورة منتظمة ، يوصى بتناول مكملات غذائية من فيتامين د ( 400 وحدة دولية IU يومياً ) ، تجنب الجرعات التي تزيد عن 50 ألف وحدة يومياً ، فهي سامة*



*الفيتامينات القابلة للذوبان في الدهونالفيتامينالمصادر الغذائيةالفوائد و المفعولفتامين "أ"اللبن المدعم بالفيتامينات ، البيض ، الجبن ، الكبد ، زيت السمكيحافظ على صحة العيون ، اساسي لنمو وصحة خلايا الاعضاء والجلد والشعر ، يعمل كمضاد للاكسدة ( يحمي الخلايا من التلففيتامين "د"اللبن المدعم بالفيتاميناتيشجع على امتصاص الكالسيوم ، يساعد في تكوين العظام والأسنان ، يساعد في أداء الجهاز العصبي والعضلات لوظائفهمافيتامين "هـ"زيوت نباتية ، مكسرات ، بذور جنين حبة القمح ، خضراوات ورقيةيعمل كمضاد للأكسدة ( يحمي الخلايا من التلف ) ، يلعب دوراً في تكوين خلايا الدمفيتامين "ك"السبانخ ، البروكولي ، اللبن الحليب ، البيض ، وجبات الحبوب أساسي لإنتاج البروتينات التي تسمح بتجلط الدم*



*الفيتامينات القابلة للذوبان في الماءالفيتامينالمصادر الغذائيةالفوائد و المفعولفيتامين "ب1" ثيامينالبقوليات ، البذور ، المكسرات ، الحبوب المدعمة بالفيتامينات ، وجبات الحبوبيحول الطعام إلى طاقة ، أساسي بالنسبة لوظيفة العضلات والجهاز العصبيفيتامين "ب2" ريبوفلافيناللبن الحليب ، اللبن الزبادي ، اللحوم ، الخضراوات الورقية ، الخبز الأسمر ، وجبات الحبوبيساعد على إطلاق الطاقة من الطعام ، ينظم الهرمونات ويساعد في الحفاظ على صحة العيون والجلد والوظائف العصبيةفيتامين "ب3" نياسينلحوم ، أسماك ، بقوليات ، مكسرات ، الحبوب الكاملة والغذاء المدعم بالفيتامينات ، وجبات الحبوبيساعد في تحويل الطعام إلى طاقة ، يساعد في تكوين كريات الدم الحمراء ، ضروري لاستخدام الجسم وانتفاعه ببعض الهرموناتفيتامين "ب6" بيريدوكسيندجاج ، اسماك ، بيض ، أرز بني ، منتجات من حبة القمح الكاملةيحتاجه الجسم في تكوين كريات الدم الحمراء ، يساعد الجسم على صنع البروتينات ، يساعد في مكافحة الأمراض وقد يقلل من خطر الإصابة بتصلب الشرايينفيتامين "ب12"لحوم ، أسماك ، دواجن ، بيض ، لبن حليبيساعد في تكوين كريات الدم الحمراء ، يحافظ على الجهاز العصبي ، قد يقلل من خطر الإصابة بتصلب الشرايينفيتامين "ج"الفواكه الحمضية (الموالح) ، الخضراوات الورقية ، وجبات الحبوب المدعمة بالفيتاميناتيعمل كمضاد للأكسدة ، ضروري لجلد صحي ، ينظم عملية التمثيل الغذائي أثناء الضغوط أو الامراضحمض الفوليك (فولات)وجبات الحبوب المدعمة ، الخضراوات الورقية داكنة الخضرة ، الفاكهة ، البقوليات ، خبز الخميرة ، جنين حبة القمحيساعد على تصنيع خلايا الجسم الجديدة ، يساعد في منع تشوهات المواليد ، يساعد في تكوين كريات الدم الحمراء ، قد يقلل من خطر تصلب الشرايين*



*المعادنالمعدنمصادر غذائيةمفعول و فوائدالكالسيوماللبن ومنتجاته ، خضراوات ورقية ، التوفو (صويا) ، السردين ، السالمون مع العظام ، عصير البرتقال المدعم بالكالسيومضروري لتكوين العظام والأسنان والمحافظة عليها ، انقباض العضلات (ومن بينها عضلة القلب) ، يدعم وظائف الأعصاب الطبيعية ، يساعد في تجلط الدم ، قد يقلل من خطر الإصابة بسرطان القولونالكروممنتجات الحبوب الكاملة ، الحبوب المضاف إليها النخالة ، خميرة بيرة ، كبد العجول ، الجبن الأمريكي ، جنين حبة القمحيعمل مع الأنسولين على تحويل الكربوهيدرات والدهون إلى طاقةالنحاسالمحار ، المكسرات ، البذور ، البقوليات ، الكبد ، الحبوب الكاملةضروري لتكوين الجلد والنسيج الضام ، مطلوب للعديد من التفاعلات الكيميائية المرتبطة بالطاقة ، ضروري لوظيفة القلبالحديداللحوم ، الدواجن ، الاسماك ، وجبات الحبوب ، الفاكهة ، الخضراوات ، منتجات الحبوب الكاملةيساعد في نقل الاكسجين داخل تيار الدم (من خلال الهيموجلوبين) ، ضروري لتكوين هيموجلوبين كريات الدم الحمراءالمغنسيوممكسرات ، بقوليات ، حبوب كاملة ، خضراوات خضراء ، الموزيعمل في مئات من التفاعلات الكيميائية بالجسم خاصة بالتمثيل الغذائي ونقل الرسائل بين الخلاياالفوسفوراللبن ، اللحوم ، الدواجن ، الأسماك ، وجبات الحبوب ، البقوليات ، الفاكهةمطلوب لتكوين عظام وأسنان قوية ، يدخل في معاونة الجسم على إطلاق الطاقةالبوتاسيومالفاكهة ، الخضراوات ، البقول ، اللحوميساعد في نقل الاشارات العصبية ، انقباض العضلات ( ومن بينها عضلة القلب) ، قد يساعد في الاحتفاظ بضغط الدم الطبيعيالسيلينيومالاطعمة البحرية ، الكلاوي ، الكبد ، الحبوبيعمل كمضاد للاكسدة ، ضروري لصحة عضلة القلبالصوديومملح المائدة ، الخضراوات ، العديد من الاطعمة الجاهزة ، بعض المياه المعبأةيحتفظ بالسوائل داخل الجسم ، يساعد في نقل الإشارات العصبية وانقباض العضلات ، يساعد في التحكم بإيقاع عضلة القلب الزنكاللحوم ، الدواجن ، المحار ، البيض ، البقوليات ، المكسرات ، اللبن الزبادي ، وجبات الحبوب الكاملة، ضروري للنمو ولإنتاج الطاقة ، يساعد في وظائف المناعة وتجلط الدم*

*http://www.tbeeb.net/a-1254.htm*​​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا جدا
شكراااا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (15 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا

شكراااااااااا يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## اني بل (16 سبتمبر 2011)

رااااائع ياقمر
دايمااا مميزة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <B>





كرستينا كركر قال:


> ​راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​</B>​





شكراااا لمرورك


----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا جدا*​
> *شكراااا*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​​




اسعدني تواصلك 





​


----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا
> 
> 
> شكراااااااااا يا قمر
> ...



عطرتي صفحتي بمروركي الجميل


----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2011)

اني بل قال:


> رااااائع ياقمر
> دايمااا مميزة
> ربنا يباركك


 مرسي للتقييم ياقمر
ربنا يباركك


----------

